# Silly question--english vs western



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Not at all... not sure why it would? I ride both, and would be riding western on Zeus as well as dressage and jumping if my western saddle fit him. I don't get why people dislike western. If you're riding properly you'll ride pretty much the same no matter what kind of saddle.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

exactly what gillians said! i ride both with my horse and i like seeing people ride both english and western.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I only ride english, but it doesn't bother me at all if someone is riding western around me. However, it would bother me if western people are annoyed when I am riding english, that would just show intolerance on their part.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I agreeee  i ride western though. i wanna try english


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I ride both, and it doesnt bother me one bit! I love watching people ride either way!


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

No never, western looks like fun and I wouldn't mind trying it one day. I don't understand why people riding English would bug western riders though?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I ride both , somedays I feel like riding in my English saddle , somedays I feel like riding Western. It depends on what I am working on that day or what my mood is. I ride with others who ride either english or western.
Now that being said are my horses "trained" Western? Not exactly, they neck rein ( sort of) but we are still working on that. Do they have a slow western jog , well not exactly ...I can get my Dun to jog very nicely but my Paint is a work in progress (although getting better and slowing down more)
But to answer the original question it doesnt bother me at all if someone else rides Western or English .There is a lot that can be learned by both. I at one point had an instructor who taught me a little about dressage while I rode in my western saddle.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I've never thought about it. I have ridden western all my life, but I have alwasy wanted to ride ome english. I plan on taking english lessons this coming year if at all possile


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I like both of them and i ride both of them as well. I don't see why it would bug everyone!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

I won't ride western. 
It doesn't bug me to see people riding western...
But embarrassingly enough.. I do feel kinda superior to those who choose to ride western. I know that's bad, but I can't help it *blush*


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't mind seeing people ride western. I do it myself a lot. But I'm more of an english person, however in my county I'm about the only one in english. So when I go to an open show, I get funny looks, but I don't mind anymore. Although, someone came up to me and said I didn't belong at the open show and that I should leave. I'll admit I was upset, but its ok, because I beat them in their best class.  Sorry off topic.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...In "my" world we ride in a western saddle for training purposes no matter the discipline, even to warm up at shows... I only use my english saddle for show days...

It's kind of funny because when I was a hunt rider I never rode western and hated the feel of the western saddle... now I prefer it...

So... when I see people riding side saddle I just want to yank them off the horse! ... (So I can give it a try! I think it would be SO cool!!!)


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

cheply said:


> I won't ride western.
> It doesn't bug me to see people riding western...
> But embarrassingly enough.. I do feel kinda superior to those who choose to ride western. I know that's bad, but I can't help it *blush*


Haha this is kinda what i meant by getting annoyed...:lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not sure why you would feel superior... but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it but saying that I do have comments that I keep to myself.

Like, "oh look how forward their leg is", or "how can they ride in that bit", or "that horse lacks impulsion" etc.

Although i'd like to try my hand at western, I like the look of the saddles.


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

I ride English and someone riding Western wouldn't bother me one bit. I don't see why someone who rides Western would be bothered by someone riding English though.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i ride english only because i have never been given the opportunity to learn western. but have found a man to teach me so am really excited


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i ride both western and english, more of a english person and people riding either discipline than im riding really do not bug me, why should it ?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We ride western and are strictly recreational riders, but respect and are more than happy to meet and ride with anyone on a horse. 

The way I see it, if you have got time to think about critisizing another rider, you've lost perspective on what enjoying your horses is all about.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> We ride western and are strictly recreational riders, but respect and are more than happy to meet and ride with anyone on a horse.
> 
> The way I see it, if you have got time to think about critisizing another rider, you've lost perspective on what enjoying your horses is all about.


i agree


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I ride English and have since I was 3. Western riders don't bother me at all. I share the arena with a few western riders frequently. I rode western a couple times at a horse camp and just for fun to try it but after a bad car accident, the seat and overall position it gives badly effects the pinched nerves at the base of my spine so I can't walk afterwards. I looooove watching the rodeos on TV though and when I take Caleigh to the fair I take some time to stop by and watch a few before western pleasure shows before going home.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I ride both and am not bothered by other english riders. The only time they do is when its the PERSON who is annoying me, not their saddle.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I think it's more the attitude I associate with some english riders that gets on my nerves. The poster who said they feel superior, that's exactly how a lot of english people I have been around act. I CAN ride english, not well though. I have been in a western saddle since I was three, and it's where I am most comfortable  SOME Dressage and english riders I have encountered have a "I'm awesome cause I have a tiny saddle" attitude and it's really sad. My abilities may not make sense to you, because I ride a different style, but I ride REALLY well and I know that, so I don't appreciate guff off people. So just don't criticize what you can't understand, as bob dylan says


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

cheply said:


> I won't ride western.
> It doesn't bug me to see people riding western...
> But embarrassingly enough.. I do feel kinda superior to those who choose to ride western. I know that's bad, but I can't help it *blush*


See.. I know alot of people that ride english, But I am stricktly westurn.. It bothers me to see people who this they are better then other people for the saddle you ride in.. It is exacoly the same.. and personly I belive that westurn is ALOT harder then english, english, you learn the gates, you learn when to post, then you go fast, westurn you have to slow it down a bunch, keep your horse looking calm and if your horse goes faster then exceptible, then your not going to get anything higher then a 3rd..


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I ride english (dressage, h/j, english pleasure, trail), a few things bother me but it can be applied to either displine. I hate when people ride peanut rollers, who are on the forehand or behind the verticle. Your might think you look good, but its not how anyone should be riding. I am not a fan of leverage bits, I see more of that in western. Unless you have soft forgiving hands you can mess up a horses mouth. I dont like those western "cowboys/cowgirls" who think they can break and ride anything. 

i really like to watch wps classes at the shows. those horses are gorgeous and look so comfy to ride. and ive always wanted to try to ride a bull. I like how in western shows you try to look as flashy as possible, where in english you have to pretty much blend in and look discrete. i want bling on my saddle!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> i want bling on my saddle!


Haha..


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I think both take equal ability... so people should just enjoy watching a good rider in whatever saddle they happen to be working in. They are too different for people to judge one in comparison to another, it's apples and oranges!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

BaliDoll said:


> I think it's more the attitude I associate with some english riders that gets on my nerves. The poster who said they feel superior, that's exactly how a lot of english people I have been around act. I CAN ride english, not well though. I have been in a western saddle since I was three, and it's where I am most comfortable  SOME Dressage and english riders I have encountered have a "I'm awesome cause I have a tiny saddle" attitude and it's really sad. My abilities may not make sense to you, because I ride a different style, but I ride REALLY well and I know that, so I don't appreciate guff off people. So just don't criticize what you can't understand, as bob dylan says


I agree 100% to this, ever since I have been in California I encounter ALOT of english riders and to this day I have not met one that has not bugged me, not because of their riding style but because of their "superior" attitude they have towards me because I ride western. I am a very relaxed person in the saddle and it really irks me when I ride around english riders and they turn and look at me with their nose up in the air like they are a better species or something. I would love to ride English someday, I am sure it would be so much fun, but the only reason I haven't is because I have yet to meet an english instructor without that "superior" attitude.


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

For whoever said they feel "superior" to Western riders..It's a mindset about status isn't it? 

Some see English as more "refined" and "high class" and Western as the sloppy, cowboy, "cheap" style of riding, but Western isn't just hop on and go. Both English and Western require finely tuned horsemanship and attention to detail. Whether it's dressage or reining, it all requires skill. Both disciplines could learn a thing or two from the other.

Don't get caught up in the "who is better than who" debate. It's ignorant, it won't take you anywhere but down, and it's a senseless waste of time.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

^Thank You^ I don't think either is better than the other, but being a western rider, it bothers me to be looked down upon like I am sloppy and "cheap" as some may view it. From being on this forum, I know there are friendly english riders out there, lol, just not around here that I have met. But trust me, I would definitely love to learn english, like some have said, they are 2 VERY different skills and it would be neat to know both.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I rarely ever get to ride western anymore. I miss it. I've had some of my funnest times in a western saddle. I actually popped on a friends horse today who was in a western saddle to show her how to correct his behaviour. A saddle is a saddle. It doesn't define the rider or the horse. 

I have mad respect for western riders. I boarded my horse at a barn that besides the twelve horses ny trainer had, the other two hundred were either race horses or reiners. It gave me a peek into two worlds I knew nothing about and I got to learn a lot. It's easy to get caught up in the small things but when it comes down to it regardless of what type of tack we choose we are in it because we love horses.

I took COugar cattle penning in an English saddle. We got laughed at a lot but it was all in jest. They were all very accepting of my choice of tack. They all poked fun but in a a very inviting way. I liked that. We were all able to laugh at our differences and get along because of it.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Doesn't bother me, though I'll admit, before I knew much about english riding, I thought it was just wierd... 

I ride my mare western, but my gelding goes both western and english... I actually prefer to ride him english.

It used to be a sight to see a different saddle other than western out here... but now we have more australian/english riders... though I'm still the only person who rides in an english saddle (I no longer get awkward looks)... lol.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

My mother is one of those "English snobs".  I prefer English but that's simply because that's all I know. I just feel more secure in a smaller saddle (oddly enough). Although the few times I have ridden Western I rather liked the feel of it, and I wouldn't mind learning to be a better rider in that discipline. Saddening that there seems to be such a superiority complex out there among English peeps...yes, even Westerners! I've been rather removed from the show ring but I still notice it as a bystander...and yes I live in the middle of cowboy country, thus I've seen it go both ways. Both have evolved very differently from each other, with it's own merits and downsides. Both can be beautiful. No reason to feel any one is superior over the other...


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I really don't get the issues between western and english riders. So someone rides western over English. How does that affect you? It doesn't. Anyone who feels 'superior' over someone else just because they ride in a different saddle is well . . . stupid. 

I don't get it.

I started off western. I ride English now. Not because it's 'superior' to western, but because jumping and dressage are done in an English saddle. My friends ride western and when we trail ride I ride western as well. I thoroughly enjoy both aspects of either disciplines.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> I just feel more secure in a smaller saddle (oddly enough).



Me too. Although I am going to start showing my Walker western too, I feel more secure in english. But I like them both.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Hali said:


> I really don't get the issues between western and english riders. So someone rides western over English. How does that affect you? It doesn't. Anyone who feels 'superior' over someone else just because they ride in a different saddle is well . . . stupid.
> 
> I don't get it.


My thoughts exactly



sillybunny11486 said:


> I ride english (dressage, h/j, english pleasure, trail), a few things bother me but it can be applied to either displine. I hate when people ride peanut rollers, who are on the forehand or behind the verticle. Your might think you look good, but its not how anyone should be riding. I am not a fan of leverage bits, I see more of that in western. Unless you have soft forgiving hands you can mess up a horses mouth. I dont like those western "cowboys/cowgirls" who think they can break and ride anything.
> 
> i really like to watch wps classes at the shows. those horses are gorgeous and look so comfy to ride. and ive always wanted to try to ride a bull. I like how in western shows you try to look as flashy as possible, where in english you have to pretty much blend in and look discrete. i want bling on my saddle!


 ^I know eh! I can put together some mean purple outfits put never get to show it off at shows!:-(

I have only ridden english but would LOVE to learn western and side sadle. (the closest Ive came to side saddle is sitting side saddle on my horse bareback!) I do have an aussie saddle, wich is pretty close to a western. I like it for trail rides or putting friends/family on a horse for the first time because its practically impossible to fall out of (lol)- it has a horn, elephant ears, and a high cantle! The only thing I dont like about is the stirrups arnt long enough (I am only 5ft tall though) and the girth doesnt have rollers, but I could get one with them if I really wanted to.

This isnt a problem in my area. Although I am yet too hear of somebody giving wwestern lessons.


----------

